# Newly diagnosed type 1



## josh (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi - I was diagnosed the Friday before you after a trip to hospital to find my level was 35.3!!! Im 16, do loads of sport and eat a pretty healthy diet and was in the middle of my GCSE's so was a really big shock. Just starting to understand what to do. Was given everything I needed in hospital and now inject four times a day. What my family and I dont understand is should we be looking for fat, carbs and sugar in everything we buy and with regards to the fat and carbs what is the maximum level we should try and stick to and why are these two so important? Have a carb counting meeting next tuesday so maybe will understand more after that.


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

hi josh and welcome (again ) im T2 so cant help you too much apart from welcome to the forum no one REALY wants to join .. however we are a friendly bunch and we give alot of support here and im sure some T1 will be on soon to offer some advice ...i know its well confusing so good luck and remember no questions are regarded silly here xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Josh,

Welcome to the madhouse that is diabetes and this place. I was diagnosed when I was five so I've got a clue what it's like at that age. I'd leave your carb counting questions and that until your meeting on Tuesday as that will answer alot of your questions, I only learned to carb count last year after thirteen years of diabetes. I now use an insulin pump so feel free to ask any questions you have. I can give you my MSN or Facebook if you want to chat to me outside of this place.

Tom


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

wahoo tom i knew youd be in !!!! josh take up toms advice hes a great support on here for many of the teenagers ..and he still has beer (well hes a student after all ) heheee


----------



## josh (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks am64 and Tom H.  I have heard about a pump but so far no-one has mentioned that I can have one.  Assume its far to early for that.


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

probably hun although there is no reason why you shouldnt get clued up this is sadly a life long condition so go for the best you can xx ps how were the exams ...


----------



## josh (Jun 30, 2010)

Hopefully exams went well.  Had last exam Thursday and was diagnosed next day.  Had felt a bit rough for a couple of weeks before though but thought it was due to revising and stressing.


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

make sure the peron responsible for the exams at your school is aware as it could mean you get extra allowances should need be ...ie you were unware of condition and the big D will have an impact ..well done for finishing ...my son is so relieved its all over !


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 30, 2010)

josh said:


> Thanks am64 and Tom H.  I have heard about a pump but so far no-one has mentioned that I can have one.  Assume its far to early for that.



Give it a few years I'd say to see if jabs work for you or suit your life style. It tooke me a year to make my mind up about it. That's after fourteen years of diabetes. Think hard before you go through the motions of getting one.

Tom


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

funny tho tom alot of the young kids are on them and take to it like second nature ...bless i supose its cos they wont remember anything different xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 30, 2010)

am64 said:


> funny tho tom alot of the young kids are on them and take to it like second nature ...bless i supose its cos they wont remember anything different xx



One grumbly and crusty old diabetic here! I remember the bad old days of two injections a day and no blood machines quite vividly. Then there was rudimentary MDI.


----------



## josh (Jun 30, 2010)

am64 - we sent a letter into the school so hopefully they will forward it to the exam boards.  Yh I know how your son feels.  The build up to the exams went on forever and then suddenly they were all finished.


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

ha... son even said that it was easier doing the exams than all the build up !! no one having a go every day ie WHERE IS YOUR HOMEWORK !!!! you only may need whats know as 'special consideration' should your expected grades be down so useful as a back up ! but all i can say is have a lovely school free summer ....are you going on ...my son going to college to do music


----------



## shiv (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Josh, I'm Shiv, I'm 22 and was diagnosed 19 years ago. I'm always happy to chat or have my brain picked about type 1, so please feel free to contact me for MSN etc.

I'm with Tom on this one - I was diagnosed in the days before BG kits and more than 2 injections a day!


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

TomH said:


> One grumbly and crusty old diabetic here! I remember the bad old days of two injections a day and no blood machines quite vividly. Then there was rudimentary MDI.



grumbly and crusty at 19 !!!! heheee too many warts to disect me thinks (ps josh Tom doing some werid course at uni that means he deals with horrible off cuts all the time and likes to described them too us fully ....


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

good one shivs in now ...josh your in good hands ....they are two v knowlegdable T1


----------



## josh (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi shiv and thanks.  am64 - I plan to stay at school for another 2 years to do A levels and looking forward to the summer holiday - still at school until the end of the week


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

have a nice break ...and try not to stress too much about the Diabetes ...its horrible we all know BUT ...one step at atime


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

hey josh last note cos us old 'n s need a kip ...but check out the links section in the forum ...lots of useful info there ...good luck again 
am


----------



## richardq (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi - welcome to the forum.   I was diagnosed with T1 about 2 months ago, so know a bit about what you're going through...


----------



## richardq (Jul 1, 2010)

It's all a bit scary at first, but the people on here are great, and will answer anything you ask them thoughtfully.  Lots of great information if you use the search function to search for threads on particular topics...


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Josh, welcome to the forum.... 

Talking of crusty ol diabetics i am another one   Been diabetic for 27 years and i too, along with Tom and Shiv, remember the old times which have improved sooooo much since then. 

Remember to ask away anything and there will be someone to help you out...good luck with the last few weeks of school - i too can't imagine what a nightmare time this is for you but you sound pretty clued up and positive which is great. 

Take care...Bernie   xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Josh, welcome to the forum  If you can, get hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1. Well, maybe not _everything_, but for those things it doesn't, you have us!


----------



## rspence (Jul 1, 2010)

*welcome josh*

hi thanks for giving such a good intro of yourself and your situation - what a horrible time to find out - right in the middle of exams when you need to concentrate. eeeek.

My advice for now is WRITE DOWN all your questions about carbs/fat/ sugar and make sure you don't leave your carb counting session until you have some clearer ideas about the answers - you might not understand it all at once but its a start.

If you like maths write it all down as equations.
If you like words and english and prob even if you don't try to make a note of words the team mention so you can look them up, refer back to them and get into the lingo.

oh and you'll also find a few  - what are they called - short hand words like dsn, so make a note of those too - then come back here and explain them all to me!!!!

I don't want to add to your overwhelmed confusion by asking lots of questions so i'll stop now,

good luck - i give my son 4 injections a day - might be worth getting your mum on here to chat in the parents section if she wants some support,

rachel


----------



## Persil (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Josh,

Welcome to the forum. My name's Vicki, I'm 17 and I was diagnosed about 3 months ago, before all my exams started. I hope you settle into a routine with it all soon!

Vicki


----------



## sue63 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Josh

Well done you for coming on to forum and joining. My son was diagnosed 6 weeks ago so we are all still quite confused and learning about everything...you are not alone.  He was diagnosed during uni exams so know what that is like. 

This forum is so helpful and has answered lots of my questions.

There is a parents section too that is very helpful if your parents want to ask about things. 

Well done for getting through those GCSEs and hope you have a very well deserved rest!


----------



## PhilT (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Josh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Copepod (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome Josh. As you mentioned you're really into sport, you might like to look at a website for sportspeople with type 1 diabetes http://www.runsweet.com/ If you're also into outdoor activities, then also look at Mountains for Active Diabetics (MAD) http://www.diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/
Depending on which sports you like, we have members who participate in most - for me, it's outdoor activities, orienteering, mountain marathons, adventure racing, canoeing / kayaking (flat water / touring, usually), running, cycling, swimming (non competitive) etc.


----------

